# FTP Download



## DellCapone (22. Apr 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich brauche ein kleines Tool, dass in bestimmten Zeitabständen alle Dateien in einem Ordner von einem FTP-Server auf den Windows-Server kopiert, für die weitere Verarbeitung.
Wie kann ich das am besten umsetzen und was benötige ich alles? 

P.S. Habe mir auch schon alte Threads zum Thema FTP gelesen und wollte nur eure Meinung und Erfahrung erstmal wissen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## madboy (22. Apr 2009)

Für den Download wget 
Fürs Ausführen cron (oder wie auch immer das unter Windows heißen mag )

Wenn du das selber programmieren willst: 
Für den Download apache commons FTPClient
In Intervallen ausführen: Timer


----------



## DellCapone (22. Apr 2009)

ja möchte es am besten selber programmieren. dann war ich schon auf dem richtigen pfade mit apache commons


----------



## Ebenius (23. Apr 2009)

madboy hat gesagt.:


> Fürs Ausführen cron (oder wie auch immer das unter Windows heißen mag )


[off topic] wget für FTP? Nicht wirklich, oder? Da ist ja sogar das von Windows mitgelieferte FTP-Command-Line-Tool komfortabler.

Ebenius


----------



## faetzminator (23. Apr 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:


> [off topic] wget für FTP? Nicht wirklich, oder? Da ist ja sogar das von Windows mitgelieferte FTP-Command-Line-Tool komfortabler.



Mit den richtigen Parametern genau das richtige für einen Cron Job. Abgesehen davon ist das gar nicht schlecht? Zumindest kann ich User & Pass in den Parametern angeben und muss es (als Cron Job) nicht per STDIN einfüttern D), er arbeitet rekursiv, kann mit SSL umgehen etc. Was ist da nicht i.O.  ?


----------



## DellCapone (23. Apr 2009)

wie binde ich commons apache in eclipse ein, sorry dumme frage, aber kenne mich mit eclipse nicht gut aus


----------

